# Screw Down Crown



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

On my O&W M4, The thread on the stem to which the crown screws down on to is almost stripped. It still screws down but it's hanging on by a fraction of a turn. Has anybody else had this problem and is it repairable?

Thanks in advance,

A.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep that's a fairly straight forward repair, just as long as you have a good watch guy that should be able to replace the stem, might also be worth replacing the barrel as well


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheers Phil, I'll look into getting it sorted as soon as funds allow.

A.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

and use a lil bit of silicone, can get little tubs usually from your local dive shop.


----------

